# What kits do y'all want?



## Marc Phillips (Feb 20, 2007)

Okee dokee... help me out here.... please 

Every kit I make is a "new" kit for me... so I really don't have a lot of experience with all the kits that are available... I have made Perfect Fit and Jr. Gent and like those... and of course slimlines but they can be bought anywhere... I didn't know you could get the Jr. Gent so the cap could be screwed on when you use the pen... I would want that option next time... 

If you could, please give me some ideas as to what kits you would want to do a group buy on... There are so many kits and platings and options it is a little overwhelming... 

.... and be gentle, this is my first time []


----------



## JimGo (Feb 20, 2007)

Very generous of you Marc.  Good luck!


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2007)

Marc,

Group buy can get overwhelming.  For your first, I advise you to control the no of kit/plating combination.  Taking orders is one thing...packing them PROPERLY and shipping is another.

Having good records (I use an excel worksheet) is almost mandatory.

One of my biggest problem is receiving the kits in packs of 20 and they are not labelled individually.  I had to re-label them since some kits are too difficult to distinguish a TN Gold from Upgrade gold or Platinum to Chrome, etc.  I talked to CSUSA several times and I was promised they will work on it.

Note that the end caps will come in a separate bag too...you will have to put the proper one (smooth/tapered or threaded) on each kit as needed.

On payments...some will only use their paypal ID and when you are dealing with 40-50 payments it can get confusing who paid for what.  This happens despite multiple plead to indicate real name and forum userid.

While packing...do not seal the packages until everything is accounted for.  I had to open 15 packages one time since I mixed an order up.

When the shipment arrives, account each item ordered and make sure you have everything as ordered.

Pricing...make sure you charge all incidentals.  One time I forgot to factor in insurance from CSUSA.  Note that with $500.00 or more order (before check now) the shipping was free but insurance is not.  Proper charging of Paypal fees, shipping cost and insurance, etc.

Claim handling.  If a shipment is damaged or lost how will you handle it?

Not to scare you...just pointing possible problems so you can prepare for it.

Good luck (and thank you)!!!


----------



## Mikey (Feb 20, 2007)

Dario, you bring up a good concern on the Paypal stuff. I have found through the buys IO have done that screen names, e-mails, and paypal addys do not add up a lot of times and you are left scratching your head as to who sent the $$. Make sure everyone puts their IAP username in the payment comments area. 

I also agree on setting an amount of kits to order that you feel comfortable with. You will get less orders, but it will help you your first time. On my first buy, I held the kits to only the high end ones like Emperor, Gent, Statesman, Panache, and Sketcher and I still had over 300 kits and  $5k outlay. It is a lot of work and will take up a lot of time. Good luck.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 20, 2007)

As I said...very generous of you Marc! []  I've run a few group buys, including one for over $10K worth of kits.  Nothing goes smoothly, but I will say that most of the members here are VERY appreciative, understand when something happens, and understand that these things take time.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 20, 2007)

Holey Guacamole....

I am starting a new job next Monday... finishing up all the paperwork this week...

.... so maybe this is a bad time for me take on something like this...

OK guys... I am gonna have to pass on this... thanks to all for your understanding and information...


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with everything that everyone has said.  Sounds like a good idea to pass at this time Marc.  Group Buys are something the experience helps a lot with.  Sorting 400+ kits and 80+ other things can be mind numbing and can cause hair to fall out and sleep to be lost.  You cannot anticipate all possible costs and situations.  Your least favorite words will become "Back Order".


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys you can pin the blame on me for this one [}]

While group buys are fun...most people don't see the "REAL" effort the coordinator have to put in one...almost like how we take Jeff's (and the moderators) role here at times.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll take some blame too Dario.

Marc, if it makes you feel any better, IMHO the cost savings for YOU, as the organizer, between ordering 10+ kits and what you'll get from the group buy (ordering 50+ kits) isn't really worth the level of effort you'll put into it.  I probably spent 15-20 hours on my last group buy, and it was for the Emperor and other high-end pens from CSUSA.  I ordered a LOT of kits, but in the end my savings STILL didn't justify the time I spent (again, IMHO).


----------



## Mikey (Feb 20, 2007)

FWIW, I have gotten a few spreadsheets from a some people and would do the buy if you guys can wait a week until my WPP buy is closed. I don't want to mix funds in the Paypal account and I need to have the time to change the spreadsheets and decide on what kits to do and figure the best way to handle the rules of the buy. (plus not getting e-mails mixed up) Obviously, it would be really nice to do the whole catalog, but I can't deal with that many SKU#s[] I was thinking that maybe anything except 7mm pens would be ok. I'll let you guys all do the input. Heck, I think I did one of these about the same time last year and then I must have gotten burnt out because I didn't make a pen all summer.

What do you guys think? Can the start wait a week?

Oh, BTW, I need to find out if they even have kits in stock after the recent buys.[]


----------



## penhead (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> ".And the hand of Mod came down...and you were allowed to go forth."
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 20, 2007)

I just went over the previous group buy posts... and the one that Mikey is now working on...

I now have a headache [xx(]

.... ever get that "I just dodged a giant bullet" feeling? []

*whew!!*


----------



## JimGo (Feb 20, 2007)

There are times when group buys can be REALLY advantageous.  For example, in Gerry's Kauri group buy, we had a LOT of leverage with the sellers due to the money involved, which helped us get better quality stuff than me might otherwise have received.  Our normal sellers, though, give a great discount for a relatively modest purchase, such that it really isn't all that advantageous, unless you're feeling particularly altruistic.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't see why not,A week or two might be best giving time for CSUSAto restock after recent GB's.





> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />FWIW, I have gotten a few spreadsheets from a some people and would do the buy if you guys can wait a week until my WPP buy is closed. I don't want to mix funds in the Paypal account and I need to have the time to change the spreadsheets and decide on what kits to do and figure the best way to handle the rules of the buy. (plus not getting e-mails mixed up) Obviously, it would be really nice to do the whole catalog, but I can't deal with that many SKU#s[] I was thinking that maybe anything except 7mm pens would be ok. I'll let you guys all do the input. Heck, I think I did one of these about the same time last year and then I must have gotten burnt out because I didn't make a pen all summer.
> 
> What do you guys think? Can the start wait a week?
> ...


----------

